# What company make the best 4200 batteries



## racnbrad (Jan 18, 2007)

I need to buy some 4200 batteries but don't know much about them ,so I was wondering which ones are good and which are the best. Thanks


----------



## Rusty22 (Feb 4, 2003)

all battry companies have equally good cells. most people on here just have a preference for a certain company. look on the right under radio control and look for battery companies. and to help maintain your new cells that you get, head over to www.tqcells.com for some of the best battery maintenence information.

Rusty NutZ


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

Pretty much all the battery matchers out there have good cells these days,really it's more about customer service than anything that makes the difference.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

everyones carries things that are very comparable in runtime and voltage. you might pay more for one over another, but everyones great. see what runs locally, or who runs what.. and ask them for suggestions. the most important thing with 42's is battery care and maintenance. if you care for them, they'll give you months of good racing.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

"Kind" of 4200s? I'd say IB has the best cells right now but haven't tried any of the EPs. Who is the best matcher? Everyone has their favorite and I'm sure you'll get numerous posts on why theirs is the best. My vote goes to a local guy that does matching. He is getting a very good name in the business and guys are loving the EMaxx packs he sells. The packs I've gotten from him are as good as anything I've ever run and at good prices too. Have a question on his packs maintenance or a problem with a pack? Let him know. Visit www.specpointbatteries.com to find out what Tom can do for you. He can't keep up with building of battery packs so he must be doing something right. :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

myself i like voodoo there really great and good prices too, but like evryone else says it ur preference 
mike


----------



## DK47 (Jan 28, 2002)

VooDoo-out of business.


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

really? u sure cause i was talking to dave today??


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

TEAM lost,

Dave announced a couple weeks ago he was closing down business in effort to aid his wife with some health issues.

It saddened ALL of US VooDoo guys, but FAMILY ALWAYS has to come first..and wish wish Dave and Family ALL the best.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Dave at Voodoo cells was the Best company I ever done bussiness with, Hopefully all is well for him and his family......


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

IB definnitely has the most power / voltage ,,,,,,,,, reliability ?? I guess it depends on what your using them for.

Pick the matcher of your choice , what your local hobby shop sells or the company that impresses you the most with a fair price and good service.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

of course, hobbyshops sometimes are a bit more pricey, but if you can support your local shop, by all means do so. they can also usually give you the hints and tips on how to charge and discharge properly.

or... you can just ask in the forums.


----------



## omnis85 (Sep 26, 2005)

herd some good things about these EP batts, going to test some this weekend.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

omnis85 said:


> herd some good things about these EP batts, going to test some this weekend.


I have heard good things about the cells so far, I know hurricane used them at the nats. and had pretty good results, please keep us posted on you thought on the EP cells, Thanks, 
CD


----------



## omnis85 (Sep 26, 2005)

so far from what i was told, they are all charging from the case, unlike recent batches of IB's, no venting, High voltage,good runtime, will see what they do on the track. the first batch I ran they just seemed flat the entire time of running the packs. no punch like the IB's give the first min or 2. lap times for me were an auto 10th-2-10ths off up front from my IB's. guess I will find out this weekend.


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

oh really? i hope his wife feels better and all the luck in the world to his wife and family... thanks for filling me in guys!


----------



## omnis85 (Sep 26, 2005)

i tested the new ep m2 batts this past weekend along with a few other things so my results will not be dead on or best comparison to an IB, what I found was they have some good snap up front but dropped off 2mins in to 2tenths if not more, not sure if its overheating the motor or what,I forgot to temp the motor after the run. the voltage in the pack was 1.268 360's runtime, what I did find after a cycle yesterday was funny, one cell actualy got better but the rest stayed the same
I put it on my ctxd-2(30amp pulse)after a 6amp charge, peak'd at 5.78 3500mah's(huh?)lol temp of pack was 138
cells runtime ir
1-398 6
2-393 6
3-378 7
4-432 9(possibly what made it drop i dunno, not a batt expert)
going to try this perticular pack again or will replace cell 4 with same cell as the 3 and go from there.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

That is very interesting results, A couple of us will be going to the WV state champs race and we got some Packs to try out and see what we think, I will keep you posted,

I was trying to get a couple of my IB packs ready (cycle) and found out I had a dead cell in one pack, DARN IB CELLS!!! lol jk, but I really do hope a more durable cell comes out hear before to long, (I was hoping that would be the EP's)


Thanks for keeping us posted I will do the same,
CDW


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

IB are the best


----------



## RC10B3GUY (Mar 10, 2007)

pro match all the way


----------

